# What is a Wild Camping Spot



## 116782 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bear with me here as I'm a newcomer. You my think I'm being a bit thick but what exactly is a Wild Camping Spot?


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Basically anywhere you can park up overnight which is not an official campsite.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

something like this or my avatar
chapter


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

If its late I like to park up in a layby where there is a truck for the night, safety in numbers and all that plus he must know something. Never been moved on yet. Last place I stopped overnight was in a public carpark in Johnstone, Renfrewshire, was there on and off for a few days feels funny showering with people out shopping!!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Piedodger, was that in the carpark above Morrisons? Or Morrisons itself?


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

yes, the carpark above next to the walkway, spoke to a few young kids hanging about there, never any trouble I had to laugh though there is a police security camera there at the entrance of the carpark where they used to hang out every night they thought it was a spotlight, they soon moved on. Got talking to the guy in the club he also has a mh and the guy driving the school bus who used to park up every morning also a mh owner


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I use them for shopping.
When we are into swopping spit I will offer a better spot for you with hookup and water on tap.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Whats is, swapping spit?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wild camping*

Hello,

If you find one, do not tell anyone. Otherwise it will soon turn into a "NO MOTORHOMES - NO OVERNIGHT STOPPING or CAMPING Spot. Visted by Police every night to check!.

I know one on the med coast, Spain. Low cliff edge, far reaching sea views, Dolphins all around (when they want to). Just off the main coast road from Almeria - Malaga, Hidden, safe and known only to a few residents, local fishermen and the odd ********** Hotel Patrons. Sheer Tranqility.

Can you imagine what would happen if I posted the co-oridiantes on here, only for it to be indexed by Google?.

Trev


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Whats is, swapping spit?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swapping Spit*



PIEDODGER said:


> Whats is, swapping spit?


Often used as a term for use for French Kissing.

Trev.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

O boy!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

aultymer said:


> When we are into swopping spit I will offer a better spot for you with hookup and water on tap.


What a lovely thought to start off the day. 8O Did you think of that one, or did you read it? :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> If its late I like to park up in a layby where there is a truck for the night, safety in numbers and all that plus he must know something.


There is a trucker's favourite spot in a layby approaching Chippenham (Wilts) on the A350 - always several trucks parked overnight. They are presumably wild camping and never seem to be harrassed so I assume a MH could pull in overnight wherever truckers are parked or are they a law unto themselves?


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

PIEDODGER said:


> If its late I like to park up in a layby where there is a truck for the night, safety in numbers and all that plus he must know something.


There is a trucker's favourite spot in a layby approaching Chippenham (Wilts) on the A350 - always several trucks parked overnight. They are presumably wild camping and never seem to be harrassed so I assume a MH could pull in overnight wherever truckers are parked or are they a law unto themselves?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"or are they a law unto themselves?"

Yes. They are permitted to pee against their rear wheel, whereas we are not.

I'll get over it.

Dave


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*wild camping*

A wild camping spot can be anywhere ,behind sand dunes in a carpark ,with other H/hs on an Aire de service in france , nightly fee or very often free . anywhere you feel its safe,If not move on ! But not in laybys or next to trucks if you want some sleep , and the smell will put you off, as an ex truck owner its the last place to be for security , never stop on autoroute service's in euroland, But before you get carried away by the thought of wild camping. MH's are becoming a problem in numbers . We have just spent 3 months in portugal which is fairly friendly towards them but the polica are moving them on in a few places , we wildcamped all over portugal/ galica and used campsites about 4/5 times to catch up on things.try not to cause offence, park correctly .dont face door to door.and be security wise.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: wild camping*



silversurfa said:


> ...with other H/hs on an Aire de service in france...


Well, strictly speaking "Aires de Camping-Car" are not wild camping sites. Because, like their German equivalent, the "Stellplatz", they are designated for MH overnight stays.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Here in UK there are not that many overnight free 'wildcamping' spots - there is an area for motorhomes in the 'park & ride' on Old Dover road in Canterbury . . but there is a book issued by The Highways Agency called 'Truckstop Guide for England' which is FREE which lists loads of overnight stopping places for truckers [& I guess motorhomers], its available by sending e-mail request to :-

[email protected]


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I once "wild camped" at the front gate of Edinburgh Castle, in my Renault Scenic 7 seater - I was waiting on the sunrise, armed with me camera.

At 6am, I got an almightly bang on the window, was a soldier, with a gun, asking me to haul ass.

I parked 3 metres in a different bay, and fell asleep. When I woke at sunrise, he had words as I got out with my camera, although I politely ignored, took my shots, and went home.

Has anyone here been asked to move on before? Must be very scary having someone wake you in the middle of nowhere.

Gary.


----------



## Feenix (Mar 9, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Here in UK there are not that many overnight free 'wildcamping' spots - there is an area for motorhomes in the 'park & ride' on Old Dover road in Canterbury . . but there is a book issued by The Highways Agency called 'Truckstop Guide for England' which is FREE which lists loads of overnight stopping places for truckers [& I guess motorhomers], its available by sending e-mail request to :-
> 
> [email protected]


 That address comes back as 'undeliverable !! Have you got a proper address please ??


----------

